# Fragrance to mask Pine Tar soap.



## ewepootoo (Sep 14, 2009)

I made up a batch of CP Pine Tar soap from a recipe found online that did not  say what would be a good fragrance so I tried Lavender. It still pong's a week later, so what fragrance should I use next time?


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 14, 2009)

what is the smell of the pine tar soap?

if it's smokey, i'd go with like patchouli, sandalwood, etc.

if piney, or like neutrogena T-Gel, or whatever that crap was called (  ), maybe something bright, like lemon?


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 14, 2009)

It is piney.  I just embrassed the stink and tried TTO.  It's been a couple of weeks and it smells okay.  I'm throwing it out unfortunately, it's bleeding lye.  :cry:


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 14, 2009)

It has a sort of smokey smell about and is still slimy to the touch at nearly a week old. I will try another brew with Sandalwood and see if it smells better. I put 20% Stockholm Tar in a small batch of M&P and it is perfectly hard and dry with minimal smell, I used a bit of Teatree oil in that. Below is the recipe I used for the CP, I found it at BellaOnline under the hobbies and crafts section. I would put a link in but that excedes my computer skills. I ran it over the SoapCalc and it is 5% superfat. Could this sliminess (is that a word?) be lye bleeding?   





Quantity - 64oz.
Coconut oil-- 16oz.
Olive Oil--48oz.
Pine Tar--12.8 oz. (20% of recipe)
Lye--8.97oz.
16oz. water or liquid


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 15, 2009)

Does it zap?

If not, give it more time.  My PT soaps take several months to cure.


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, I think it does Zap, I am very new to soaping but when I touched my tongue to a bar I got a nasty taste instantly. I will do as you say and leave them to cure for a few months and see how they go. Thanks people for the advice.


----------



## donniej (Sep 15, 2009)

Why not use a little pine scent?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Zap isn't a nasty taste it is like a zing that would happen if you touched your tongue to a 9V battery . You will taste soap too.

Kitn


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 15, 2009)

I have 1kg of this Pine tar soap which I made up for my own use only so I will put up with the smell if it helps with my skin problem. If it is good I will make some very small batches with different scents and Pine sounds like a good idea. it look's  like I am not getting "Zapped" by this soap, I read where soap has a pH of 10 to 10.5 when cured, will this be a good indicator that my soap is safe? I have a u-beaut electronic pH meter that I use in one of my other hobbies, making Fertilizer. My young son is really enjoying making soap with me but it will take time before I can get him to put his tongue onto a bar of soap. At his age the only soap I ever tasted wasn't voluntary but rather to help me to remember not to swear!


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 15, 2009)

lol

I think it was Kitn (sorry if it wasn't you, Kitn) who made some, and said that the smell really toned down and turned to more of a smokey scent.

give it time, see what it does.

i've got soap my wife hated a couple weeks ago when freshly made, that now she is starting to like as the scent transforms


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 16, 2009)

The smell will cure out eventually.
Keep checking it for zap, you don't want to wash with zappy soap, you'll do more harm than good. Zap means there is still free lye left in the soap.
You could grate the soap up and remelt it and add a teaspoon of oil at a time and then add some more fragrance/or eo's. 
For the type of skin that benefits from pine tar, I'd steer clear of fo's.
How did you add the pine tar? Did you use the sap value for it?


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 16, 2009)

I just used a recipe by Winsome Tapper, the soap expert on BellaOnline under Hobbies and Crafts. From what I have read in other recipes they dont give the Pine Tar a SAP value, it's just added to the oils. Maybe the Pine Tar does not saponify. I will just have to leave them to cure and see what happens I suppose, at the moment they are still bendy and sticky. The one bar of melt and pour that I made with 20% Pine tar is good as gold with hardly any smell, not sticky but has virtually no lather or bubbles. Can I add something to the M&P along with the Pine Tar to make it a bit soapier? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ewenique (Sep 24, 2009)

I plugged your recipe numbers into soapcalc and played a bit with the superfat and lye % to match.  (Seems like a pretty good  pine tar soap recipe to me.  The amount of water seems low compared to what I've read about using full water to slow down trace.)  
Anyways, here is the result:

Total oil weight 76.8 
Water as percent of oil weight 20.802 
Super Fat/Discount 10% 
Lye Concentration 36% 
Water : Lye Ratio 1.7778:1 


Water 15.976  
Lye - NaOH  8.986  

1  Olive 62.5% - 48 oz
2  Coconut (76 deg, solid) 20.83% - 16 oz
3  Pine Tar (lye calc only) 16.67% 12.8 oz

Hardness (29 - 54) 26% 
Cleansing (12 - 22) 14% 
Conditioning (44 - 69) 54% 
Bubbly (14 - 46) 14% 
Creamy (16 -48) 12%   (I have no idea why a smiley is here!)
Iodine (41 - 70) 53 
INS (136 - 165) 122


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank's for that, I see the hardness is right down at the low end of the scale. It is still has a damp rubbery feel to it after 2 weeks which hopefully will dry out a bit over time. I have been useing the M&P Pine Tar soap for a few weeks now on the mild Psoriasis on my knee with no noticable effect so I will perservere a bit longer as I have nothing to lose. I am thinking about a poultice with Pine tar, I will do some research.


----------

